

Show HN: Medium.com with real-time collaboration - FabianLu
http://eese.com/story/184217/433:zKzAfa18L

======
FabianLu
Hi there,

I've build a real-time collaborative editor for online articles. The focus is
set on collaboration, so a Story is a thing that gets build up by multiple
authors of similar interests and skill.

I would like to get some tough feedback :)

(The link leads you to an open story - feel free to write anything that comes
to your mind)

